

Show HN: CSS Buttons Generator for your pleasure - ondrejzabojnik
http://www.dextronet.com/css-buttons-generator/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I like this. It's simple to use, looks good, and the sliders adjust
appropriately as the button's size changes.

Edit: One complaint. It should really be a <button>, not an <a>. (Edit 2: It
works just the same as a <button>, though)

------
Kaffkaff
Iffy about this. There's no option to change the gradient or shadow--these
styles done here look a bit overdone, personally for my taste as a web
designer.

------
Xcelerate
This is great! Maybe add an option to adjust the font-family, but other than
that this is just what I needed.

------
147
Thanks, I'm already using a button on my website. One thing you might want to
change is clicking on the button in the preview window brings you back to the
same page, resetting all of the changes you've just made.

~~~
ondrejzabojnik
Hello, Thank you! I fixed the preview button.

------
joering2
Very cool, will use it in the future. The one thing that gets me to use this
one [1] is pre-selected themes that I can choose from, since I suck at getting
the right colors/shades in order. Perhaps you can add that feature...

[1] <http://www.cssbuttongenerator.com/>

------
dpearce
Looks great but I'm having issues with it in Chrome. Only the text will
update. Nothing else changes and when I click to get the code the new page
just says "Loading the code..."

~~~
ondrejzabojnik
It seems something is wrong with the javascript. Please, what Chrome version
do you have? Would you check the console for errors? It works ok in mine.
Thank you!

~~~
dpearce
I'm using version 21.0.1180.79 on Windows Vista. Any time I try to do
something I get this in the console:

Uncaught TypeError: Property 'css' of object [object Window] is not a function
button.js:349 $.extend.paint button.js:349 $.extend.repaint tweaker.js:121
editorChange tweaker.js:102 f.event.dispatch jquery.min.js:3
f.event.add.h.handle.i jquery.min.js:3

------
andy_herbert
Great looking button, but I have a strange aversion to stuff like this as I
normally equate them with the worst examples of web advertising.

------
SlimHop
This is really wonderful. I particularly like the ability to add two lines of
text to the button.

------
ivan_ah
Thank you. I appreciate you doing this for us.

------
AtTheLast
Great way to get some good looking buttons.

------
jcampbell1
These look nice. My only recommendation would be to drop the hsl() border
color, to get better fallback compatibility with IE.

